# WD-40 alternative?



## TxMominCT (Nov 23, 2006)

My DH wants to get WD-40 for our squeeky doors, does anyone know a better alternative?

(I hope I'm posting this in the right place!!)


----------



## A*maize*d (Jul 20, 2006)

nak

there is a soy based alternative. My dh bought some once. I will see if he remembers where he got it.


----------



## 3daughters (Aug 11, 2004)

Try cooking spray such as Pam. Or put vegetable oil in a spray bottle. Works for me!


----------

